# sos my api filter is making the worst noise



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

hey i need some help my xp canister filter the largest one i believe after a few months started making this noise 



 I cleaned it changed the media again! after a month! I made sure the media was not to full i made sure the pipe was clean i made sure it was **** and span! what could be doing this? I dont get it ! ihad to take it downstairs it was driiving me [email protected] Has anyone had this issues?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

sounds like air trapped or possibly loose impeller cover


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

will they replace? both my api xl filters have lost output flow sincei got them a few months ago


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Making sure that the impeller is clean is good, but also clean the well that it sits in.
I use an old tooth brush.
Also, make sure the impeller shaft is in the proper anchor holes top and bottom 
Maybe a rubber end is missing from the shaft ?

I have never had an issue with any Rena XP series canister filter, I find they are much less likely to trap air than, say, an Eheim canister.
I have 6 XP canisters and 2 Eheims.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

this is what came out


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

i didnt see the black thing? maybe it was still in there?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

There should be a black rubber end piece on both ends of the shaft. Sometimes the one in the impeller well stays in there however there should be another one in the impeller cover.

I have 8 of these filters and never had any issues with any of them.
--
Paul


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

ty everyone i got it working y taking out the impeller but there was nothing there? the thing is the metal stick that goes through impeller is a bit rusty


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

i dont see a black rubber end piece maybe does not come with my model


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

100% something up with the impeller. I have a API filter and it is very quiet.

If you don't have those black rubber pieces that is your issue. What they do is keep the impeller centered, without them it would bouce around and make that exact noise. Contact the manufacturer, I'm sure they would send you some out.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

I DID get this one fixed thank u all you are amazing and smart at this great people!


----------

